# Cool Banana plants bubbles/Betta bubble nest



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys,
I haven't been on here in a while but I thought I'd share this picture. One of my banana plants floating leaves has bubbles under it. Im not sure if it is my bettas bubble nest that he is for some reason making under the leaf or the leaf it self his making bubbles, but heres the pic: http://tinyurl.com/BananaPlant


----------

